# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  βρεθηκε Αμαζονιος μαλλον yellow crown.

## oasis

βρηκαμε παπαγαλο αμαζονιου,στο Παλατακι χαιδαριου,σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση. το πουλι ειναι πιθανοτατα γεννημενο το 2004 και εισαγωγης απο Βελγιο. οποιος γνωριζει κατι...

----------


## oasis

παιδια δυστυχως το πουλι δεν υπαρχει πια. σας παρακαλω να σβηστει το θεμα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πέθανε Πάνο;

----------


## oasis

ναι κωνσταντινε. ειμαι στην δουλεια τωρα και δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες. βρηκα κλουβι,του πηρα τροφη,βιταμινες αλλα δεν ηταν γραφτο. και τη γουσταρω αυτη τη ρατσα. ασχετο,η τροφη κανει και για τον δικο σου (γραφει αμαζον αλλα ειναι σποροι απο κει που ενδημει και ο Παρης)

----------


## Antigoni87

Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:  ...
Συγχαρητήρια όμως για την άμεση αντίδραση και την προσπάθειά σου...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ναι κωνσταντινε. ειμαι στην δουλεια τωρα και δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες. βρηκα κλουβι,του πηρα τροφη,βιταμινες αλλα δεν ηταν γραφτο. και τη γουσταρω αυτη τη ρατσα. ασχετο,η τροφη κανει και για τον δικο σου (γραφει αμαζον αλλα ειναι σποροι απο κει που ενδημει και ο Παρης)


Πάνο ναι η τροφή κάνει για το Πάρη αλλά δεν τη ζήτησα να μη σε βάλω σε κόπο.Κάποιο μέλος απο Αθήνα θα είναι πιο εύκολο να τη πάρει.Ευχαριστώ.Για το κονουράκι σου καλή είναι πάντως θα φάει τους πιο μικρούς σπόρους.Λυπάμαι για την Αμαζόνα θα είχε καλή ζωή κοντά σου.

----------


## oasis

κωνσταντινε επαθα πλακα με αυτο το πουλι. εψαξα φωτογραφιες και ισως να ειναι και παναμα αμαζον.του ελειπαν αρκετα φτερα απο παντου ,τα ματια τα ειχε μισοκλειστα και νομιζω και υγρα και δεν εκανε καν κινηση να ανοιξει τα φτερα του η να αντιδρασει.
για την τροφη το ξερω.παλιοτερα του εδινα απο αυτην και την αναλογη των κοκατιλ. τωρα του δινω την ιδια μαρκα και κατηγορια μιση δοση για κοκατιλ και μιση για κονουρες. πολυβιταμινη εχω για εναμιση χρονο ακομα (βαζω 5 σταγονες καθε κυρισκη στο νερο του)

----------


## jk21

παναγιωτη λυπαμαι   :sad:    ....απο την αλλη χαιρομαι που σε εχω φιλο!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Πάνο λυπάμαι για τη κατάληξη του πουλιού.
Πόσο καιρό θα περιπλανιώταν το καημένο χωρίς τροφή και ίσως νερό.Φορούσε δαχτυλίδι μάλλον για να μας λες οτι ήταν Βέλγος,μήπως θα ήταν καλό να λέγαμε παραπάνω στοιχεία από το δαχτυλίδι του(αν έχεις κρατήσει βέβαια στοιχεία),σε περίπτωση που κάποιος τον ψάχνει να ενημερωθεί τουλάχιστον από εδώ αν τύχει να μπει και να "ηρεμήσει " ο άνθρωπος???
Συγχαρητήρια Πάνο  ::   για τη προσπάθεια να σωθεί το πουλί και τη περιποίηση που του πρόσφερες!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παναμά;Δεν το πιστεύω είναι πολύ σπάνια πουλιά.  :sad:

----------


## oasis

δεν εχω ξαναδει απο κοντα τετοιο πουλι. εψαξα στο ιντερνετ φωτογραφιες και μοιαζει πολυ με τα δυο αυτα ειδη

----------


## Carlos

Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια!   ::  

Αν κάποιος τον άφησε επίτηδες είναι μεγάλος λακαμάς, αν και δεν νομίζω μάλλον θα έφυγε.

----------

